# Flamboyant Red



## bubba57-chevy (Oct 1, 2020)

Where can I get some Flamboyant Red paint.  I have a 1976 Scrambler and the paint is in very bad shape.  I know that it is a 2 step process (red candy over silver), but where can I get some correct paint.


----------



## bloo (Oct 1, 2020)

Maybe here: https://www.koolestuff.com/koolestkolorspaint.html


----------



## dave the wave (Oct 4, 2020)

https://www.valsparauto.com/automotive/colors.jsp  $40 - $60 1/2 pint find a dealer in your area and tell them you want valspar metalic colors


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 4, 2020)

dave the wave said:


> https://www.valsparauto.com/automotive/colors.jsp  $40 - $60 1/2 pint find a dealer in your area and tell them you want valspar metalic colors




If you go this route with a metallic paint, then no need for the aluminum base coat since it's not a candy paint. Looks like the 70's Flambo Red is no where near the same color as the early 60's Flambo Red. 

Maybe give this a shot. https://www.summitracing.com/parts/shw-bsp303


----------



## bubba57-chevy (Oct 5, 2020)

Thank you for all the help.  I've decided to to with a candy apple red from Kustom Canz.  We'll see how it turns out.


----------

